# please help!!! unfortunately, the process.android.media has stopped



## cobyman7035 (Nov 21, 2012)

*unfortunately, the process.android.media has stopped.*


im also rooted fine using a1 rooter zip in CWM

i get that error on bootup once i hit the homescreen, with ICS custom rom 4.04 on the lenova tablet ideapad A1-07

i cannot get USB connection to computer, it only displays the debugging mode?

maybe i have to MOUNT sd card or something during CWM?

also it won't detect my microSD card, only AFTER i take it back out and put it back in it will detect it

but not on initial startup/bootup

thanks if anyone can help me figure this out!


----------



## cobyman7035 (Nov 21, 2012)

bump! anyone

how to fix "android.process.media has stopped"
After upgrading to ICS, this error message pops up 1-3 times over the first few minutes after each boot, and periodically afterwards.
After some research I found there is 1, possibly 2 apps/services responsible for this error. I disabled both of them and the error has not returned. I've noticed no impact to disabling these services, though they are easy to re-enable if side effects appear.
The services are "Media Storage" and "DRM Protected Content Storage".
In ICS, you can disable them (or any other app/service) by:
1. Go to System-Apps-All
2. Scroll to the app in the list, click "Disable"

If you have Titanium Backup and are rooted, you can use Titanium Backup to freeze them.

Then cold restart the tablet. The errors no longer appear. Again, if you try this and it breaks something, you can easily re-enable these services.


managed to fix that android.process,media. error but i still CANNOT get my computer and idealpad to connect via USB:crying:


----------



## andreiyungpogi (Apr 28, 2013)

*Clear their data*

Dont disable them...Try to clear the data of media storage and reboot ..


----------



## KarthikeyanVedi (Sep 10, 2013)

*Try formatting your sd card using another phone.*

I too had the same problem.. i used my sd from other phone it worked but not the one in my phone.so i tried formatting my sd card using other phone.

It worked for me.


----------



## zebraloc (Dec 1, 2014)

*Thanks very much!!  Solved my problem!!*

[I used Link2SD to freeze the two applications and WHAM! I'm back in bizzness! Thanks Thanks Thanks!


----------



## seandasheep (Jun 4, 2017)

Plz help me fix unfortunately android media process has stop. It keeps pooping up repeatedly. I already reset my device but still. Doesn't work. Can't even disable media storage and DRM content storage on apps manager... And now I cannot open all my apps . also popping unfortunately (apps name) has stopped.. Plz help me..


----------

